
Banker Bro Now Hiring Frat Dudes With Hot 'Slampieces' - georgecmu
http://jezebel.com/banker-bro-now-hiring-frat-dudes-with-hot-slampieces-1012342664
======
tribeofone
Please don't post this crap here. This 'real' email, as well as the article,
is totally fabricated.

~~~
georgecmu
Proof?

